
Ask HN: Is there a new algo preventing down voting comments more than 8 hrs old? - jrs235
I noticed that the down vote arrow only seems to appear for comments that are less than 8 hrs old. Is this a new permanent or experimental feature?
======
gus_massa
IIRC it changed one or two months ago, they reduced the downvote window from
¿24? hours to ¿8? hours. I guess it's permanent until they change it, or you
can call it an experiment :). Don't get fooled by the constant plain look of
the site, the mods change the little details constantly to try to improve the
conversation and behavior.

If you want more information, you can try contacting the mods
hn@ycombinator.com . They usually answer in a few hours, but I'm not sure if
they want to provide too much details because they may tweak this in the
future without warning.

